# Hysteroscopy remove polyp/laparascopy to unblock tubes,outcome p.7,pics p.8



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I just had a saline sonohysterography today and I found out that I have a polyp in my uterus that needs to be removed through hysteroscopy before I can move forward with my plans for IUI. 

I also had an HSG done before and I found out that I have one tube open but one tube that might be blocked or that might of spasmed so the dye didnt go through, So the DR offered me the option to do a laparoscopy to try to open up my other tube well I was under anethesia for the hysteroscopy. I havent decided if i am going to go through with the lap or not yet because all i need is one tube open to do the IUI and this is optional for me. 

So in conclusion I was hoping that some of you girls could share your stories with either of these procedures, how painful was the procedure after it was completed? What was your healing time like??? etc... thanks in advance for sharing your stories with me girls...:flower:


----------



## scerena

:hi: hun! I am sorry the putcome today wasnt great :hugs:i had both of these procedures done on tuesday plus ovarian drilling, even though im uncomfortable and in pain i am so glad i done it as now i have both tubes. Its more uncomfortable really as long as you keep up with the pain meds. 
I had mine done as i felt as if things were going nowhere so this was the way forward.
Im not saying the procedure is a walk in the park as i wouldnt lie and say that- its surgery, but i am glad i done it and when im not too good with the pain i remind myself of why i dis it and if i disnt do it my tube would still have been blocked.

I know i have only had mine recently but if you want any info please just ask xxx


----------



## Sam_1980

Hi there

I had a lap & dye and hysteroscopy done on Wednesday, and while its no walk in the park, i'd really recommend it for answers. Its been 2 days since the operation and i wont lie, i'm still in a lot of pain and its difficult to move because of the stitches, i was cut through my belly button and another small incision just below the hair line. I have been ttc for over 10 years but just recently started seeking treatment. The lap and dye revealed a tilted womb and my left tube was having spasms when the dye was going through...but it did go through. Endo was also found which i had no idea i had so that was removed. So the outcome was i have 2 working tubes and endo removed, it doesnt explain why i havent gotten pregnant in all this time, but at least i can move forward...and they did say i had a 20% chance of falling preg in the next few months after the procedure. I have an appointment with the fertility specialist next week so i will find out the next steps for me. Overall, yes, i would def have the lap as it can reveal hidden problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## cooch

Hi honey bunch. I had a lap and dye in November. It showed one open tube and one blocked/spasm. I also had endo but I had suspected this for years. I'm possibly going for an HSG with tubal cannulation/cathterization in a couple of months (hopefully won't as I'll be pregnant before then) to unblock/see if the tube is blocked. Here they insert a little catheter to try and free any blockages and send the dye through again.

I totally recommend, although I haven't had it done before, as you're better ttc as naturally as possible and increase your chances with 2 tubes open. Otherwise its more difficult to ttc with one tube open and you may end up having to go down artificial means (IVF etc).

Give yourself the best chance xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls, and for sharing your stories with me!! :flower: I am also glad that although most of you girls admit it is painful you feel it was worth it to move forward and improve your fertility and chances of getting pregnant. I am sending good luck and tons of baby dust your way, I hope all of you lovely ladies get your BFP's soon!!! :dust: :dust:

In addition to my problems DH has a low sperm count from getting his vasectomy reversal. So throw in my one blocked tube, and the polyp in my uterus and the 2 of us are a mess.. So part of me wants to have the best chance possible to get pregnant with 2 open tubes, But another part of my just wants to do the hysteroscopy because it has the quicker recovery and I know technically i only need one tube open for IUI or to get pregnant. But on the other hand I know two tubes increases our chances of getting pregnant, and I eventually want more than one child so I need to think about the long term benefits on my fertility for today and the future... I also need to talk to my DR's billing office about the costs for both procedures versus just doing the hysteroscopy by itself. My insurance has a 350 deductible and i pay 15% after that so I need to keep in my the out of pocket costs in mind as well. I also need to do research on my own which will hopefully help me make a final decision. 

I had my gall bladder removed a little over a year ago and they removed it laparascopically so I have scars on my belly from that, they went in through the belly button and I have 2 small scars from the cuts on the right side of my belly and than at the top of my stomach I have a larger cut where they pulled out my gall bladder, The healing process was about a week for the pain in my belly to go away, it was soar when i stood up, sat down, coughed, laughed, etc.... The pain meds were a god send though and made it bearable to when i was home, plus they made me sleepy so i slept through alot of the pain in the beginning because I was doped up on medications. Long story short it wasnt that bad. Plus DH was wonderful and waited on me on hand and foot the entire time. By 2 weeks I was almost back to my old self just about. 

Where you girls as soar as what I am describing in your bellies from your laps??? :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Bump* Anybody else care to share the experience with either one of these procedures?...


----------



## cooch

Mine was very painful for about 3 days then it got a lot less painful but more uncomfortable. The second week I had off work was because I have a stressful energetic job. You feel quite tired and lacking in energy but I was also incredibly emotional, I cried a lot. 

I only had two incisions 1 in belly button and 1 above pubic bone.

If you can afford the lap and get EVERYTHING done at once I would go for it. I wish my surgeon had tried to unblock my tube as I now need another op- which I can't face but may have no option. x


----------



## wannabeprego

cooch said:


> Mine was very painful for about 3 days then it got a lot less painful but more uncomfortable. The second week I had off work was because I have a stressful energetic job. You feel quite tired and lacking in energy but I was also incredibly emotional, I cried a lot.
> 
> I only had two incisions 1 in belly button and 1 above pubic bone.
> 
> If you can afford the lap and get EVERYTHING done at once I would go for it. I wish my surgeon had tried to unblock my tube as I now need another op- which I can't face but may have no option. x

Thanks you for this information and for sharing your story. :flower: Alot of ladies that have been through this are suggesting that I do both operations at once if I can to just get it all done and over with. I am definatly considering it now. 

Good luck for your next surgery. I hope it goes well and that you have a quick and pain free recovery!!:hugs:


----------



## bandm318

New here but thought I would share my experience...

My HSG was actually the worse of the procedures. The fertility office sent me to the radiology dept at the hospital to have the HSG instead of doing it themselves. I don't think the radiologist who did it really knew what he was doing, because the balloon on the catheter broke so they had to start over. They just could not get the dye in and it hurt a lot. They concluded both of my tubes were blocked and I had a unicorniate uterus (I don't, small yes, but not unicorniate).

We followed that up with the hysteroscopy. I was put under for that, and they went up for that with the catheter, dye, and camera. Unfortunately, in my case, my uterus is small and the dr could not get to my tubes, so IF they are blocked, they couldn't get to them to try to unblock them. No pain, I was fine that day. Worse part was coming out of anesthesia. 

I changed fertility doctors and they do not recommend trying to clear tubes, they do not feel it works. The most they will do is repeat the HSG, but they are hestitant to even do that. 

So that was my experience. I really hope for you they are able to clear yours and get you moving! GL to you!


----------



## Lisa92881

I had 2 uterine polyps removed in December. It was amazingly easy! I was brought into the OR at 12:30, was in recovery by 1:30, and was on my way home by 3!! :) I had minor cramping that night and the next day, along with very light spotting, and was back to normal 2 days later. Good luck with whatever you choose! :hugs:


----------



## Dezireey

I suffered for many years with very heavy periods and TTC for the last 3 years. I was eventually in such bad pain, I was diagnosed with Endometriosis. Had a Hysteroscopy and laproscopy last November. They lasered the endo scarring but also found many polyps inside the womb, which they removed. I also had fibroids removed. In other words, there was far more going on in there than originally thought. I had to go on Birth control straight after to give my body a bit of respite from the pain I suffered for many months with the endo. I came off the pill in July 2011 to try for a baby again and within just a few weeks I finally fell pregnant. I was overjoyed and am expecting my baby in May. Doctors said that the op helped immensely and I also helped things by eating super healthy, no drinking and smoking (never smoked before anyway) and lost a load of weight from last November to July which also benefited me.


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
I had lab and dye and had endo removed. I did not think it vwas that bad, the worst thing was that I had pain in my shoulders for a few days afterwards. 
Best wishes
Amber


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for sharing your experiences with me girls!!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thank-you.gif


----------



## gettinginfo

Hello wannabeprego,

I am in a somewhat similar situation but have submucosal fibroids instead of a polyp. I am scheduled for a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy on Wed, the 18th for removal of 3 submucosal fibroids. I had my HSG yesterday and it wasn't really painful but my left tube did not fill. I was thinking, "oh great, just another thing to add to my list!":wacko:. My RE was not overly concerned and said that it could be due to spasm. I guess this can happen up to 50% of the time. He is going to repeat the dye test during the laparascopy to see if it will pass through. He said that the tubes can spasm(and often do spasm) during surgery when you touch them so that even if the dye doesn't go through it could still be spasm. If the tube looks normal from the outside he says then most likely it is spasm or a mucus plug. He mentioned that if he can't get the dye to pass he will refer me to get a tubal recanalization just as cooch described.

Apparently the recanalization has a pretty high success rate(this is for proximal blockages...blockages near the uterus) but there is a 30% chance that it will block back up. This usually occurs within the first 6 months so he is going to wait until I have recovered from my myomectomy. That is about all I know hope that is helpful in some way!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

gettinginfo said:


> Hello wannabeprego,
> 
> I am in a somewhat similar situation but have submucosal fibroids instead of a polyp. I am scheduled for a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy on Wed, the 18th for removal of 3 submucosal fibroids. I had my HSG yesterday and it wasn't really painful but my left tube did not fill. I was thinking, "oh great, just another thing to add to my list!":wacko:. My RE was not overly concerned and said that it could be due to spasm. I guess this can happen up to 50% of the time. He is going to repeat the dye test during the laparascopy to see if it will pass through. He said that the tubes can spasm(and often do spasm) during surgery when you touch them so that even if the dye doesn't go through it could still be spasm. If the tube looks normal from the outside he says then most likely it is spasm or a mucus plug. He mentioned that if he can't get the dye to pass he will refer me to get a tubal recanalization just as cooch described.
> 
> Apparently the recanalization has a pretty high success rate(this is for proximal blockages...blockages near the uterus) but there is a 30% chance that it will block back up. This usually occurs within the first 6 months so he is going to wait until I have recovered from my myomectomy. That is about all I know hope that is helpful in some way!!:flower:

Thank you for the additional information about the procedure. It was very helpful!!:flower: Good luck with your upcoming surgery. I hope you have a quick and easy recovery and that you get your BFP soon!!! ::hugs:


----------



## wonderstars

The tubal recanalization only works if the plug is near to the uterus-tube junction. This is the only way the radiologist managed to be successful with mine. Also, the rates that are quoted are quite dependent on the size of the plug and the location. :) The closer to the uterus the blockage is and if it is a mucus block, the less likely there is to be closure. (Just trying to inject some positivity with the procedure)

I'm of the mind that you may as well have both tubes cleared and give it a go. :) At the worst it closes but at the best, it gives you a short time to have a better chance at conceiving. I'm thinking that way in hopes that it happens, since my cannulation was a success. :) it can be a procedure done just under sedation and general anesthetic but a lap and dye with tubal cannulation is an awesome way to go, if need be.

Edit: I would say that if someone is racing against time then I wouldn't go the recannulation route but would go to IUI (if one tube) or IVF.

I hope I didn't come across as a witch but it's something that's still controversial out there (in terms of efficacy) I'd hate for anyone to get too low expectations or too high.


----------



## scerena

gettinginfo said:


> Hello wannabeprego,
> 
> I am in a somewhat similar situation but have submucosal fibroids instead of a polyp. I am scheduled for a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy on Wed, the 18th for removal of 3 submucosal fibroids. I had my HSG yesterday and it wasn't really painful but my left tube did not fill. I was thinking, "oh great, just another thing to add to my list!":wacko:. My RE was not overly concerned and said that it could be due to spasm. I guess this can happen up to 50% of the time. He is going to repeat the dye test during the laparascopy to see if it will pass through. He said that the tubes can spasm(and often do spasm) during surgery when you touch them so that even if the dye doesn't go through it could still be spasm. If the tube looks normal from the outside he says then most likely it is spasm or a mucus plug. He mentioned that if he can't get the dye to pass he will refer me to get a tubal recanalization just as cooch described.
> 
> Apparently the recanalization has a pretty high success rate(this is for proximal blockages...blockages near the uterus) but there is a 30% chance that it will block back up. This usually occurs within the first 6 months so he is going to wait until I have recovered from my myomectomy. That is about all I know hope that is helpful in some way!!:flower:

I had both of these procedures done a week and a half ago and i recovered fairly quickly. I also had the problem with one tube spasming but when I had the op they said there was a little blockage which they managed to remove :) There are way people told me before the op- some surgeons will try and unblock it there and then with tools so that you dont need two operations, I am glad that my surgeon done it in one surgery.

The recovery for me was about a week to feel back to myself so goodluck girls any questions just PM me xx


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi wonderstars and serena,

Thanks for sharing that information with me. I hope it is just spasm but if not it looks like I would be a good candidate for the recanalization as the blockage is right at the very beginning of the tube. The way I understood it was that it is basically like a souped up HSG under conscious sedation and you go home the same day. Hopefully won't be too bad. I would love to hear how you guys get along from now on...hope you get your BFPs pronto!!


----------



## scerena

I had a laparoscopy where they put you to sleep and do the procedure, your procedure sounds like it would be different to mine, i hope your tube was just spasming though.
I will be sure to update if and when i get a positive test x


----------



## wannabeprego

I will be sure to update this thread once I have the surgery to let you girls know how it went. I probably wont be doing it until March though. Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

How exciting i really do wish you luck! We have been on such a similar journey it would be great to see some :bfp: after these ops! Im so glad i had mine done x


----------



## wannabeprego

Just a quick update for anyone still following this thread. I have decided to do both surgeries to make sure that I have the best possible chance of getting my BFP. I need to know that i did everything in my power to get pregnant for peace of mind and also because if I have both tubes open I know my fertility goes up as well. 

My surgery is scheduled for March 6th at 1p.m.....Wish me luck girls...:thumbup: i am nervous but i know that it will all be worth it when I get my BFP!!!


----------



## Baby_Fever

I didn't have either of these procedures but something called a Tubal Cannulation to remove a blockage in my left fallopian tube. It was very similar to an HSG but instead of dye they insert a little camera and a tool called a cannula to remove the blockage. It was more complicated than my HSG in some ways - I had to book it on CD1 and actually had to be admitted to the hospital and had an IV started in my hand and then they wheeled me down to the room where it was done and they actually gave me some sedative to help me relax etc. The best news, they removed the blockage and it was over with faster than it took them to get me into the procedure room in the first place and back up to the IV room where I had to sit for another hour before they released me. :)


----------



## scerena

Good luck hunni :)
Any questions you have please feel free to message me any time I can advise you as much as I can xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Good luck hunni :)
> Any questions you have please feel free to message me any time I can advise you as much as I can xxx

Thanks Scerena!!!:hugs: 

One quick question, How soar was your belly from the incisions, Did it hurt to cough, laugh, sit up and sit down etc...???

When I had my laparascopic surgery to get my gall bladder out my belly was pretty soar for almost a week, but I have a pretty big incision at the top of my belly from where they pulled out my gall bladder and I think that was the most painful incision because of it's size. My gall bladder was enlarged because it was infected and was filled with stones, so it was bigger than normal...

My Dr. is calling me tomorrow and I am going to ask her a bunch of questions than also.


----------



## scerena

Yes everytime my mum and oh made me laugh i had to tell them to stop its more uncomfortable than painful i would try stop myself from sneezing also lol!

Im not going to lie i found it slightly painful for about 2 days then it was just uncomfortable but i hardly needed pain meds after first couple of days... I prob didnt need them but kept myself dosed up for them two days... I was lucky not to get the shoulder pain from the gas but peppermint tea is meant to help with that

So when is your pre op assessment? Are you ok or nervous?xx


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Yes everytime my mum and oh made me laugh i had to tell them to stop its more uncomfortable than painful i would try stop myself from sneezing also lol!
> 
> Im not going to lie i found it slightly painful for about 2 days then it was just uncomfortable but i hardly needed pain meds after first couple of days... I prob didnt need them but kept myself dosed up for them two days... I was lucky not to get the shoulder pain from the gas but peppermint tea is meant to help with that
> 
> So when is your pre op assessment? Are you ok or nervous?xx

I am nervous because surgery is always scary because of the possible complications that can occur, but I know complications are like 1 in 1000 according to the literature my DR gave me. Plus my DR has done these operations hundreds of times before so I know I have experienced Dr's doing the surgery which helps with putting my mind at ease. 

But there is a big part of me that knows that I have to do this if I want my BFP since it has been over 2 years since DH's VR and my issues are obviously contributing to why we havent gotten our BFP yet in addition to DH's low sperm count. So ultimately I just know that it is what I have to do if I ever want a baby of my own.


----------



## scerena

Hun that is a perfectly normal feeling to have, I was exactly the same- very nervous, but like you I was confident with the surgeon I had.

The exact same reason I had to do mine was to make sure it increased our chances I am so happy to have two clear tubes instead of one now... My oh's last count was 34mil but I dont know what the next one will be its scary the not knowing... But we will see soon I guess, what was your oh's last count again?x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Scerena, Yeah, along with my nervous feelings I also am excited about the possibilities it opens up for us to finally get pregnant, so it is like mixed emotions. His last count went up from the first SA he had and so did his motility, It went up just enough to make us eligible to do IUI so the increase made a huge difference for us and we had him on vitamins before the second SA. His first SA was less than 5 million count and 36% motility, and his second SA was a count of 6.5 million and 65% motility, and the fertility DR wanted a minimum of 5 to 10 million for us to be able to do the IUI. 

So my DR called me back this morning, and of course i was half asleep since she woke me up and i could barely think straight, But she gave me another option to try to repeat the HSG to try to see if we can open the other tube again, But this time I would be on muscle relaxers and a volume to calm me down to see if that helps. But, I am not sure if my health insurance would cover the same procedure a second time so soon after the first one was done. Plus i had a really ruff time with my first HSG, it was horrible for me to be honest and the thought of redoing it isnt wonderful, but at the same time I could maybe avoid getting my belly cut into with the lap surgery, so now I have another option to obsess over and drive myself totally batty with!!! The DR. suggested I call and schedule the HSG now before the surgery if I want to try that first, but I dont know, I am so confused. The one tube that is possibly blocked, if there is a blockage and it didnt just spasm had the dye flow through the first part of the tube alright, it just never came out the end, so if there is a blockage than it is at the top of the tube which would require a lap to unblock it for the DR to be able to see where the blockage is at the top of the tube... And that is assuming the tube is even blocked in the first place....:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Of course the DR reminded me that I can just do the hysteroscopy and that I only need one tube open to be able to do IUI so the lap is of course optional, but of course my odds of pregnancy are increased with two open tubes.. Lordy i am going to go batty with this whole thing.... 

I really wish that it was standard to give a person muscle relaxers and volume before the HSG all of the time because I hear so many stories like mine with the tube maybe spasming or being blocked....etc.... I would of taken meds with my HSG for sure because I was a nervous wreck before mine.... lordy...:wacko:


----------



## scerena

Im sorry that you're faced with a dilemma again hun :hugs: My hsg was terrible and I wouldnt want to do it a second time, but now I would as the tube is unblocked, I believe my pain was from my tube spasming- (They said mine was spasming/blocked). Did they say it would be alot less painful with the muscle relaxers??? 

Yes your chances of pregnancy are definately increased with two tubes, I am personally very happy that I went ahead with the op to be honest as I knew 100% if my tube was blocked or not they got the blockage out and done the hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling all in one procedure. 

What option are swaying towards- the hsg and hysteroscopy or the laparoscopy and hysteroscopy???
x


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Im sorry that you're faced with a dilemma again hun :hugs: My hsg was terrible and I wouldnt want to do it a second time, but now I would as the tube is unblocked, I believe my pain was from my tube spasming- (They said mine was spasming/blocked). Did they say it would be alot less painful with the muscle relaxers???
> 
> Yes your chances of pregnancy are definately increased with two tubes, I am personally very happy that I went ahead with the op to be honest as I knew 100% if my tube was blocked or not they got the blockage out and done the hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling all in one procedure.
> 
> What option are swaying towards- the hsg and hysteroscopy or the laparoscopy and hysteroscopy???
> x

The thought of repeating the HSG is pretty horrible to be honest. :cry: Although I know with that shortly after I am back to normal and wont be soar anymore like I would be with surgery.

I didnt ask if taking the muscle relaxers would help with the pain at all during the HSG... I never thought of asking.... hmmm.... so I am not sure...

I think right now I am leaning towards just doing the two surgeries, lap and hysteroscopy and just getting it all done and taken care of all at once. 

I would hate to repeat the HSG and than have it still be blocked... what a pain that would be, and than still need to do surgery after anyways... I swear it feels like a roll of the dice and playing the odds.. I just cant be sure what the actual issues is so I feel like I am guessing right now...:shrug:

But, at least with the Lap there is almost a gurantee that they can unblock the tube because they can see what is going on at the top of my tube and I can be back to normal again hopefully after.. :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

So confusing for you bless ya!
I agree that by having the op it will be over and done with in one go... I would ask the fs a little more about the hsg and what they think, but like you said the blockage could be somewhere that the hsg cannot clear... But if they recon a hsg might help then there is a quicker recovery...

I hope you make a decision soon bless as they keep giving you all these options which must be making things very confusing for you right now :hugs:

The operations were my best ever decisions I made as I know my tube was blocked and they unblocked it thankfully instead of the constant worry as to wether it was blocked or spasming x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Scerena, Thanks for the advice and for listening to my concerns hun.. :hugs: 

I think that since we already have DH's low :spermy: count as one strike against us, I think I really need to get that second tube for sure open to help get the odds back in my favor, With only one open tube and a low :spermy: count I am sure it lowers our odds alot because than it means I am not at my full fertility potential, so I think I am going to just go ahead with both surgeries as planned and just get it taken care of... Plus in the future I want to try to have more than one baby so I need to think about my over all fertility for the long haul as well!!! So right now I feel about 80% sure that I am going to do both surgeries instead of repeating the HSG again.. I do have some time to think about it still but I think it is the best option over all. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Scerena, another quick question.... Where did they make the incisions in your belly and how big where they for the Lap?? Are the cuts noticeable? I know you said they made one in your belly button, but what about the others??


----------



## Chels710

I had a polyp removed in August of 2011. My RE thought that this was the reason I had been ttc for so long without a positive result. (still waiting for my bfp, however.) The procedure really wasn't that bad. It was done as an outpatient surgery and the worst part about the whole thing was the anesthesia. I just don't react to it very well. The procedure itself was almost nothing. I was back at work the next day- though still a little tired. The lap will probably have you out for a week or so. Good luck with both of the procedures. I really hope that this is what you need to get your bfp!!


----------



## scerena

Yes great decision I also thought the same- best to get it done and then hopefully we wont have the same problems when we ttc number 2...
Yes my oh has problems with his counts so I understand you wanting to make the best of the situation.

I dont even know- sounds stupid right- its kind of in my bellybutton lol, then I have one on my bikini line/pelvis and one on my side near the bone... but I had 3 surgeries done so not sure where your other one will be. When will you have your pre-op assessment?
The cuts are tiny... and I reacon in a couple of years they wont even be noticiable they look kind of like a little scratch x


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Yes great decision I also thought the same- best to get it done and then hopefully we wont have the same problems when we ttc number 2...
> Yes my oh has problems with his counts so I understand you wanting to make the best of the situation.
> 
> I dont even know- sounds stupid right- its kind of in my bellybutton lol, then I have one on my bikini line/pelvis and one on my side near the bone... but I had 3 surgeries done so not sure where your other one will be. When will you have your pre-op assessment?
> The cuts are tiny... and I reacon in a couple of years they wont even be noticiable they look kind of like a little scratch x

Thanks for the info hun....:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Yes great decision I also thought the same- best to get it done and then hopefully we wont have the same problems when we ttc number 2...
> Yes my oh has problems with his counts so I understand you wanting to make the best of the situation.
> 
> I dont even know- sounds stupid right- its kind of in my bellybutton lol, then I have one on my bikini line/pelvis and one on my side near the bone... but I had 3 surgeries done so not sure where your other one will be. When will you have your pre-op assessment?
> The cuts are tiny... and I reacon in a couple of years they wont even be noticiable they look kind of like a little scratch x

Thanks for the info hun....:hugs:I dont think I have a pre-op appointment. i do have to go for blood work before the surgery though. I think any questions that I have will be answered before I go in and actually have the surgery. If I had any other questions I know I can call my DR's office and she will call me back to answer them in the mean time.

Thats good to know that the incisions are so small that you can barely even see the cuts now. I think my incisions from my lap to remove my gall bladder were much larger and therefore a more painful recovery. So that makes me feel better to hear that!!!


----------



## scerena

Yes the incisions are not massive at all so you do not have much to worry about... Recovery is 1 week maybe two, im sure you will be fine hun :)

And any other questions you have dont hesitate to ask me :hugs: x


----------



## kcarey77

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the advice girls, and for sharing your stories with me!! :flower: I am also glad that although most of you girls admit it is painful you feel it was worth it to move forward and improve your fertility and chances of getting pregnant. I am sending good luck and tons of baby dust your way, I hope all of you lovely ladies get your BFP's soon!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> In addition to my problems DH has a low sperm count from getting his vasectomy reversal. So throw in my one blocked tube, and the polyp in my uterus and the 2 of us are a mess.. So part of me wants to have the best chance possible to get pregnant with 2 open tubes, But another part of my just wants to do the hysteroscopy because it has the quicker recovery and I know technically i only need one tube open for IUI or to get pregnant. But on the other hand I know two tubes increases our chances of getting pregnant, and I eventually want more than one child so I need to think about the long term benefits on my fertility for today and the future... I also need to talk to my DR's billing office about the costs for both procedures versus just doing the hysteroscopy by itself. My insurance has a 350 deductible and i pay 15% after that so I need to keep in my the out of pocket costs in mind as well. I also need to do research on my own which will hopefully help me make a final decision.
> 
> I had my gall bladder removed a little over a year ago and they removed it laparascopically so I have scars on my belly from that, they went in through the belly button and I have 2 small scars from the cuts on the right side of my belly and than at the top of my stomach I have a larger cut where they pulled out my gall bladder, The healing process was about a week for the pain in my belly to go away, it was soar when i stood up, sat down, coughed, laughed, etc.... The pain meds were a god send though and made it bearable to when i was home, plus they made me sleepy so i slept through alot of the pain in the beginning because I was doped up on medications. Long story short it wasnt that bad. Plus DH was wonderful and waited on me on hand and foot the entire time. By 2 weeks I was almost back to my old self just about.
> 
> Where you girls as soar as what I am describing in your bellies from your laps??? :shrug:



I, too, had my gallbladder out 2/2011 and a diagnostic laparoscopy done 2/12. The surgeon went right through my naval, same incision as gallbladder. Lap was a breeze. The worse part is the CO2 gas afterwards, the pressure was terrible. I was back to normal after 48 hrs. My lap left me with tubal factor infertility. Both tubes were blocked and bilateral hemorrgatic cysts were removed from both distal ends. It will be a very difficult road for me to have children, but IVF is not an option for us. We are trying naturally and if it shall be it will be. If you haven't already, get the lap! I was misdiagnosed with my HSG and I was told my tubes were open, we missed over a year of TTC with blocked tubes! The best thing you can do it let them get inside you and find out what's wrong so it can be fixed. Best wishes on the outcome.


----------



## wannabeprego

Update... I know it has been a while but I wanted to do an update on this thead because the information is helpful for other ladies that are going to do the same thing.:thumbup:Plus I wanted to discuss the rest of my experience when I end up actually having the surgery as well. 

I ended up postpoing my original surgery from back in 03/2012. I ended up getting a new job and wanted to save up some more $$ first to cover the out of pocket costs before going through with the surgery.The good news is that after almost 6 months at my new job I got hired on as a permanenet employee and also got a 2 dollar an hour pay raise from what I was being paid as a temp eployee!!!

I tried to contact my infertility DR to reschedule the surgery but I found out that she had left the practice. All of the other DR's there are males so at first I was scared to go see a male DR, I am just not comfortable with a male DR being down there for all of that time poking around, at firs I searched around for another female infertlity DR but I couldnt find anyone that offered IUI at a reasonable price and that was conveinient to my home. So long story short I sucked it up and scheduled a surgical consult with a male DR at my original infertility DR's office. I must admit that I am still nervous about seeing a male DR, but his background is very impressive and he has done many surgeries in the past like mine so I will be in good and experienced care. 

My consult is scheduled for 07/31/12 at 4pm. By sticking with my original infertility DR office I saved myself the trouble of getting my records transfered to another DR office and possibly having to do additional testing again. I have already went through the gazillion infertility tests and didnt want to have to repeat them. I am hoping that the surgical consult will just be an oppurtunity to meet the new male DR and make sure I am comfortable with him, to discuss the surgery and for him to answer any questions that I might have. I am really hoping he doesnt need to do any additional testing on me, since I have ben there and done all of that already!! Plus before he is staring at my lady bits I was hoping I could at last meet the new DR first to make sure I am comfortable with him and like him. One good thing is that all of the nurses at my infertility DR's office are very nice, and sweet!! It is a nice place to go to for the most part. I am just hung up on the whole male DR thing. Sigh.. Hopefully I am just making it out to be much worse than it really is in my mind since I have a tendency to over think everything!!!:blush:

My goal is to schedule the surgery at the end of August or early September at the latest!!! The best part is that I have a permanent job now and I have paid vacation time that I can use to take off time to do the surgery. I dont have to worry about being able to afford to pay my surgery bills since I am working now!!:thumbup:

I was still debating about whether or not I should do both surgeries but I know both procedures will ensure my maximum fertility!! After the surgeries are done than I want to see if the DR would pescribe me clomid an let me and DH try a few rounds with just the help of that, and than if tat doesnt work than IUI is going to be next. 

The lap is more invasive because they cut through your belly and it takes longer to heal.I t isnt' required that I do it though. I am only required to do the hysteroscopy to remove the polyp from my uterus before being allowed to do IUI. I can do both surgeries together though to make sure my second fallopian tube isnt blocked at the same time as hysteroscopy. I would only need to be under anethesia once and I could knock out both procedures all at once!! I was worried that I wuld regret not doing both surgeries though, because if I didnt do all that I could do now than I would sit and wonder what could of been if I did both surrgeries, plus 2 for sure open fallopian tubes means higher fertility and better chance of getting pregnant!! I know I cant pass up on this chance!!! After almost 3 years LTTC I am pretty depserate and ready to do whatever it takes to get my BFP finally!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick update* Both surgeries have ben scheduled for 08/29/12 early in the morning. Wish me luck!! :flower:


----------



## purplesparkle

wannabeprego said:


> *Quick update* Both surgeries have ben scheduled for 08/29/12 early in the morning. Wish me luck!! :flower:

good luck make sure you rest up after the surgeries


----------



## 1babywish

Yes, I had the same prob... Uterine polyp and unsure of my 1 Fallopian tube. I had the lap and hysteroscopy to remove the polyp. Had it done on a Friday and returned to work the following tuesday. Relatively quick recovery. The removed the polyp and confirmed both tubes were fine, must have spasmed... Got my bfp the next month, after ttc for 1 1/2 yrs.


----------



## 1babywish

Good luck to u in your sugeries. I think it is best u r doing both!


----------



## wannabeprego

1babywish said:


> Yes, I had the same prob... Uterine polyp and unsure of my 1 Fallopian tube. I had the lap and hysteroscopy to remove the polyp. Had it done on a Friday and returned to work the following tuesday. Relatively quick recovery. The removed the polyp and confirmed both tubes were fine, must have spasmed... Got my bfp the next month, after ttc for 1 1/2 yrs.

Thanks for sharing your story!!! That is so wnderful that you finaly got a BFP after so much time went by!! Your story has given me alot of hope that this will do the trick for me and I wil be pregnant shortly after my surgery as well!!!:thumbup:

Congrats on our pregnancy!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

purplesparkle said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> *Quick update* Both surgeries have ben scheduled for 08/29/12 early in the morning. Wish me luck!! :flower:
> 
> good luck make sure you rest up after the surgeriesClick to expand...

Thanks hun!!!! :hugs: I have the rest of the week off from work after my surgery and I am also off on Monday because of the LAbor Day holiday, so I have plenty of time to rest before I go back to work.:thumbup: 

I am nervous about the surgery,but more excited than anything else I think because of feeling hopeful that I will finally get pregnant!!:thumbup:


----------



## pixie23

I was really nervous for my surgery, but it's been a decent experience. I had a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, and ovarian diathermy yesterday. There are 3 incisions total, but I haven't seen them yet because I'm supposed to leave the bandages on until tomorrow. I'm doing pretty well, the bloating and swelling is the biggest bother at this point.

Does anyone have any recommendations as to help alleviate the bloat?


----------



## wannabeprego

pixie23 said:


> I was really nervous for my surgery, but it's been a decent experience. I had a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, and ovarian diathermy yesterday. There are 3 incisions total, but I haven't seen them yet because I'm supposed to leave the bandages on until tomorrow. I'm doing pretty well, the bloating and swelling is the biggest bother at this point.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations as to help alleviate the bloat?

Thanks for sharing your story with me. I am glad your surgery went well!!:thumbup: I hope it was just what you needed to get your BFP!!! good luck and baby dust to you!!!:dust::dust:

I dont have any tips about the bloating, but maybe some of the other girls do!! I am sure after the surgery I wll be wondering the same thing though. The bloating and pain from the gas they put in the belly from the surgery seems to be the worst part of he surgery from what I have heard from other girls that had the surgery as well!!


----------



## scerena

Pixie123- I too had all three of them surgeries on January, no tips on the bloating but I looked very pregnant! It's all the gas inside you should settle down soon, have you taken peppermint yea as that helps with gas pains not sure on the bloating? 

Wannabepreggo- you know my story :) but thought I would pop by your thread and make sure that all is well :hugs: can't wait for you to have your surgery over and done with :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

scerena said:


> Pixie123- I too had all three of them surgeries on January, no tips on the bloating but I looked very pregnant! It's all the gas inside you should settle down soon, have you taken peppermint yea as that helps with gas pains not sure on the bloating?
> 
> Wannabepreggo- you know my story :) but thought I would pop by your thread and make sure that all is well :hugs: can't wait for you to have your surgery over and done with :hugs:

Thanks for checking in on me hun, you are a sweet heart!!:hugs::hugs:

I am counting down the days, only about 17 more to go before the surgery....:thumbup: I need to go get blood work done before the surgery soon, they check to make sureyou aren't pregnant before the surgery and check your white blood cell count to make sure you dont have any infections and are fit enough for the surgery.


----------



## tlm

I had hysteroscopy and lap in March, I would say the thing that helped the most was getting up and walking around some. Even if it's just around the house a few times a day!!



pixie23 said:


> I was really nervous for my surgery, but it's been a decent experience. I had a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, and ovarian diathermy yesterday. There are 3 incisions total, but I haven't seen them yet because I'm supposed to leave the bandages on until tomorrow. I'm doing pretty well, the bloating and swelling is the biggest bother at this point.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations as to help alleviate the bloat?


----------



## pixie23

Thanks ladies!
It's day 3 since my surgery and the bloating has started to disappear. I ended up making some peppermint tea and I'm not sure if it actually helped, but I felt better once I drank it because I love peppermint tea so much. (The one good thing about the bloating is that I now know that my pants won't get me very far along in pregnancy LOL!)


----------



## scerena

Pixie- looks like u need to stock up on pants :haha: the peppermint tea is good for gas pains too from the op, glad your bloatedness has calmed down, I also agree with the walking around a little :) hope you have a speedy recovery :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, My surgery date is quickly approaching... I am getting a little nervous but trying to keep my cool.

I only have to wait a week afte the surgery before we can start TTC again, so we should be able to start TTC again in my September cycle!!! My Birthday is coming up soon and a birthday BFP would be the best present ever!!!

I just bought a 100 pack of cheapy IC HPT's and a 50 pack of OPK's. I also bought a basal body temperature thermometer and I have decided to start temping to also aid in predictin ovulation and pregnancy. I joined fertility friend's website and was looking at info on charting and at other girl's charts. We also have preseed and softcups left over from when we were TTC before. So long story short I am going to be super prepared to start TTC in my September cycle!!!:thumbup:

I decided to make a ticker to count down the days until my surgery....:happydance:



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10718;416/st/20120829/e/Surgery-Hysteroscopy+-Lap/k/0d6b/event.png


My bloodwork is scheduled for next saturday morning. They test for prenancy and they check your white blood cell count to make sure you dont have any infection, and are healthy enough for surgery.

Please wish me luck, I am hoping for the best case scenario, that they can unblock my second tube, and they dont discover any other problems well they are in there!!!!:flower:


----------



## afromamma

I had to press a pillow to my belly when i coughed or sneezed, it made it much less painful.


----------



## afromamma

Hey WannabePreggo, all the best with surgery, may it be the final piece of the puzzle in fulfilling all your preggy dreams


----------



## MadisonsMom

Hi there! I just had that surgery! 

Here's my "story." Been TTC for over a year now. Fertility doc performed a hysteroscopy w/laparoscopy 2 weeks ago today. I had my follow up with her today. She says that there was alot of scar tissue apparently from an infection I got from my c-section 6 years ago - even though I don't remember having any symptoms of an infection. My tubes were weird. After doing what needed to be done with my uterus, she inserted the dye into my tubes and they both were blocked. She was able to navigate through them with her tools, though, and she didn't see any reason why they would've been blocked. We're hoping that my uterus was spasming out. I have to have an HSG done to see if they're truly blocked, and hopefully she can fix them then. If not, there's probably not much hope for me. 

I truly hope all goes well for you! Hit me up if you need any more info!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Afromamma, thanks for the good luck and well wishes!!! I had my gall bladder removed bbefore by laparascopy so I am familiar with the soarness in your belly, even though I think the soarness was alot worse with my gall bladder being removed because the incisions were bigger and higher up on my stomach. I am hoping this lap surgery wont be as painful and soar with the recovery!!!

@Madison, thanks for sharing your story with me!! I wish you the best of luck and lots of baby dust in your TTC journey!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyDoll123

Hello Ladies, i will be having my hysteroscopy done on Monday. I am so scared :-( not sure why. I have been trying to conceive for almost 2 years and I am hoping this will do the trick. 
My RE found a small uterine poly that needs to be removed. I almost opted for not doing the surgery but i am hoping this will help. Just so worried about the recovery time


----------



## wannabeprego

BabyDoll123 said:


> Hello Ladies, i will be having my hysteroscopy done on Monday. I am so scared :-( not sure why. I have been trying to conceive for almost 2 years and I am hoping this will do the trick.
> My RE found a small uterine poly that needs to be removed. I almost opted for not doing the surgery but i am hoping this will help. Just so worried about the recovery time

Good luck with your surgery hun!!:thumbup: I hope it is just what you need to get your BFP!!:dust::dust:

I am getting super nervous about the my surgey too, since it is next wednesday!! :wacko: Eeeeekkkkkk...... 

I have heard the recovery from the hysteroscopy is quick and in a few days you will be back to normal. I am doing the lap with it so it will take a little longer to heal for me. I have been talking to the girls on here about the surgeries and over all they dont seem so bad... It is still scary though... Fingers crossed for us both!!

You need to come back to the thread and update on how your procedure went!!


----------



## kcarey77

Good luck to both of you having surgery this coming week.
I had a laparoscopy in February and was back to normal in 72 hours. It's the anesthesia and the gas that made me crazy for the first 24 hrs. You girls will do just fine!
I hope everything goes well and you can move onto motherhood :)


----------



## wannabeprego

kcarey77 said:


> Good luck to both of you having surgery this coming week.
> I had a laparoscopy in February and was back to normal in 72 hours. It's the anesthesia and the gas that made me crazy for the first 24 hrs. You girls will do just fine!
> I hope everything goes well and you can move onto motherhood :)

Thanks for the well wishes!! :flower: I am glad that your procedure wasn't too bad!! That makes me feel better!! But, I am still super nervous, even though I m trying my hardest to calm myself down!!! :blush:

Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust::dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

EEEEeeeekkkkkkkk..... OMG!!!!! Only 1 more day until Surgery..........:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Nervous.gif

I have to be at the outpatient surgery center tomorrow morning at 6:30 am and the surgery is scheduled for 7am. I will be updating the thread with the outcome after it is done, and once I am feeling up to it, which might not be until Thursday!! Fingers crossed I wake up after surgery with 2 open healthy tubes and a cleaned out/healthy uterus!!!!:thumbup: 

Lordy I need something for my nerves and anxiety to calm me down today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: I just reminding myself that everything is going to be alright and trying to focus on the positives after it is done!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick question for you girls that have been though this surgery before, about my surgery tomorrow, probably sounds like a silly question, but do I need to shave down there in my lady parts??:blush: Or are they going to shave down there if I dont?? I read that they clean the area with antiseptic... This is an embarrising question for sure, but I was still wondering??:blush:


----------



## BabyDoll123

Hello there, i had my hysteroscopy and it was a piece of cake. I did not shave my private part but I usually keep it clean and low anyways. You be fine, don't worry about a thing


----------



## kcarey77

It should not matter. My OBGYN told me it was helpful for him, but that was just him. I have no hair down there so I like to think it helps them do their job but who knows. If they need to shave you they will. Good luck to you! You will be just fine. 
I hope you wake up with patent tubes!! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for your responses girls, I am glad that doesn't sound like a silly question to you girls!! :blush: Sometimes I shave my lady parts and sometimes I don't so I was curious if it was required or not. 

Did any of you girls have a breathing tube well you were under anathesia? I was reading paperwork about the surgery and they were saying they may put in a breathing tube well you are knocked out so yiour throat may be soar after the surgery. Do any of you girls remember if you did or not, or do you remember having a soar throat?


----------



## kcarey77

Yes, almost always you will need a tube down your throat when going under general anesthesia. It does not hurt your throat afterwards. Not for me it didnt and I have had it done 5 times in my lifetime. They do have to tell you that is may hurt, but unless they shove it down your throat, you should not even know it was there.
Let us know the results! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your experiences with me on this thread and for following my story girls!! :hugs:

I am home laying upstairs in the master bedroom relaxing. DH is being really sweet and he is waiting on me on hand and foot. He is making me dinner right now. 

So we got to the surgical center on time at 6:30 am. We woke up super early at like 4:45 am because we live a little over an hour away from the surgical center. 

I was calm up until I was in the back and I gotten undressed and had put on my gown, When the nurse put in the needle into my hand for the IV, it stung like a hot pocker, and my nerves got the best of me and I started crying.:cry: They gave me warm blankets asked a bunch of medical questions related to my medical history, and they also confirm your identity and repeadetly ask what surgery you are there for. 

My Dr came in and he was very nice and calming. he talked to me about the surgery and asked ifI had any questions. Next thing I know I am being taken into the surgical room, with a bunch of nurses and the anathesia people. Once I was strapped onto the table the anathesia guy told me he was putting something into my IV to put me to sleep, I felt my eyes go rolling into my head and than next thing I am waking up in the recovery room. 

My DR stopped by to let me know that he was able to unblock my second tube, so now I have 2 open tubes!!!:happydance::happydance: he successfuly removed my polyp from my uterus and now it looks good. He also removed some scar tissue well he was in there, and he found endometrios which he removed as well. So it was a good thing he did the lap because he was able to remove the scar tissue and discovered that I have endometrios. So overall I am happy about the end result, but a little worried about the endometrios and how that is going to affect my TTC. :shrug: But he removed it, so hopefully it wont have an impact now? I need to talk to the DR about this and do some research about this on my end. Well I was in the recovery room I was shivering because it was so chilly, and the nurse was making me do breathing exersizes to calm me down, because I was freaking out a little after I woke up. They also gave me juice and grahm crackers, ice pop, crushed ice, I started out with the light fluids and than had the food after. 

I have a bunch of color pictures from the surgery that I want to scan and post so you girls can see. Hopefully I will be able to do that soon. They are pretty neat pictures. 

So I am recovering okay. I was prescribed a RX for an antibiotic and for pain meds. I am super sleepy from the anathesia and keep falling asleep. 

My belly is all bloated from the air in it, and i have 2 cuts, a bunch of small ones above my belly button, and one cute inmy groin area. The cut in my belly button is draining alot and has blood coming out and pooling up behind my bandage, I have changed it once and will be changing it again soon. The belly button is worrying me a little, but I did read in the paper work that it is normal to have some draining from that wound. Hopefully it will stop bleeding soon though. 

My maxi pad was soaked after the surgery with alot of blood, But now the flow is much lighter, so that is good.The nurse warned me that if the blood stayed heavy and was soaking maxis in one hour than i need to goto the ER, but the blood flow has subsided. I also keep feeling like I need to go pee, and no matter how much I pee it isn't enough, I think it was from the IV fluids they gave me though. The feeling is getting better now and subsiding so hopefully it will be gone in a few days. MY throat is really soar from the breathing tube, and I cant eat hard dry foods like bread without it feeling like it will get caught in my throat, so far I ate ice cream and I am having soup for dinner.

Overall the experience wasn't to bad. I think the anticpation and waiting is the worst part. My DR and the nurses at the surgical center were all very nice to me.


----------



## wannabeprego

Question for you girls that had the Lap procedure done. Did you have drainage from your belly button, and if so, how much drainage was there and how long did it last?

My bellybutton had some bloody drainage, and than it turned into a watery drainage with less blood. I think today it is slowing down, but I was just wondering if this was normal for you girls also?


----------



## wannabeprego

Well here are the pictures from my surgery......

I am putting them on a spoiler in case anyone is squemish about seeing this stufff...



Spoiler
This is a picture of my polyp and him getting ready to take it out..I think the dot in the one pic is him opening up my other tube...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00003.jpg

This is a picture of him removing scar tissue, the white spider web type stuff is the scar tissue

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00002.jpg


POlyp being removed...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00001.jpg

The circled areas are the endometriosis, and more pics of him removing the scar tissue as well..

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00000.jpg


----------



## purplesparkle

hey wannabeprego glad everything went well with your op. make sure u rest now


----------



## wannabeprego

purplesparkle said:


> hey wannabeprego glad everything went well with your op. make sure u rest now

Thanks hun!!! :flower: I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## afromamma

Doing a little dance... :happydance: Glad your surgery went well! After my surgery there was a bit of drainage just like you're asking but not much. the little cuts are pretty much healed noe a month and a half down the line... let :sex::sex::sex: begin in ernest. Have you been charting, OPK before the OP? anything you plan to do differently now that your tubes are open.


----------



## wannabeprego

afromamma said:


> Doing a little dance... :happydance: Glad your surgery went well! After my surgery there was a bit of drainage just like you're asking but not much. the little cuts are pretty much healed noe a month and a half down the line... let :sex::sex::sex: begin in ernest. Have you been charting, OPK before the OP? anything you plan to do differently now that your tubes are open.

Thanks for the support and well wishes hun!!:hugs: I have over 100 IC HPT's stocked up. I have about 40 OPK's for ovulation. I also have about 25 other HPT's, some of the 10 miu sensitive test strips and some mid stream tests!! :thumbup: So I am fully stocked up. 

I did buy a basal body temperature thermometer and I want to start temping and charting on Fertility frind for my September cycle also, so that will be something new for me this time around. 

I want to try a few rounds of clomid with :sex: theold fashioned way and if that doesn't work than we will be moving onto IUI next. 

How about you? Wht are your TTC plans?


----------



## kcarey77

Great news! Did you doctor tell you what he did to open your tube? Is it permament or do you have to be agressive with TTC now? I ask because my Dr. temporarily opened my tubes but clearly they closed back up since we never conceived after the lap was done and I have no other issues but occluded tubes.
Did he say why your tube was blocked? I'm very curious because I suffer from blocked tubes. I hope you recovery quickly! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

kcarey77 said:


> Great news! Did you doctor tell you what he did to open your tube? Is it permament or do you have to be agressive with TTC now? I ask because my Dr. temporarily opened my tubes but clearly they closed back up since we never conceived after the lap was done and I have no other issues but occluded tubes.
> Did he say why your tube was blocked? I'm very curious because I suffer from blocked tubes. I hope you recovery quickly! :)

Thanks for the well wishes hun!!!:flower:

My DR didn't think my tube was actually blocked I dont think, I think he believes it just spasmed during my HSG and when he did the lap and dye it was easy to verify it is open.

I am so sorry about the problems with your tubes hun!!!:hugs: :hugs:

My concern now is that they discovered Endometriosis, and he was able to remove it, but I have read that over time the Endo can grow back, so I have heard from other girls that have Endo that the 6 months after the lap is when we are most fertile and to take advanatage of that time. As a result I have stepped up my time frame to start IUI cycles with clomid sooner than originally planned, and only doing 2 cycles of timed :sex: with clomid before moving onto the IUI. 

I also am going to start considring using donor sperm sooner than originally planned if we get to the 6 month post surgery time frame and I am not pregnant yet, because of DH's low sperm count. I dont want to go through this surgery again anytime soon if the Endo grows back, and DH & me wont be able to afford IVF anytime soon either. Infertility sucks... Sigh...:growlmad:


----------



## kcarey77

It does suck! It's very common for women's tubes to spasm during an HSG. I found it to be very painful and am dreading going back for another one. I really need to go so I can figure out how successful/unsuccessful my lap was back in February. No BFP so I think they closed back up. I was never told why they were blocked either considering my HSG results 1.5 yrs prior to the lap my tubes were, in fact, patent.
I think you are making a wise decision by being aggressive in TTC. I know several women that prego after theirlap and endo was removed. Yes, it will always come back, so that is why it is important to go full speed ahead. I'm sure you will find success in pregnancy if he took care of everything in yourlap that needed to be addressed. 
90% of women I personally know were prego within 3 months of their lap. I seem to be the only one that wasn't. But, good luck!


----------



## purplesparkle

af showed up today knew it was wishful thinking that i would get pregnant 1st cycle after polyp removal.


----------



## wannabeprego

purplesparkle said:


> af showed up today knew it was wishful thinking that i would get pregnant 1st cycle after polyp removal.

Awww, I am so sorry hun...Big Hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck and baby dust to you for the next cycle, You still have time hun, since it was only your first cycle!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi how you feeling??? My surgery is tomorrow and i am soooo anxious!!! I have not slept a wink and can't sit, keeping myself busy is an understatement. I am more worried about the outcome- whether they can unblock my tubes and what else is going on inside me (They think i might have endo too due to my symptoms) than the surgery itself. Not that i am looking forward to it but know it has to be done or there is no chance of having a baby!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hope41more said:


> Hi how you feeling??? My surgery is tomorrow and i am soooo anxious!!! I have not slept a wink and can't sit, keeping myself busy is an understatement. I am more worried about the outcome- whether they can unblock my tubes and what else is going on inside me (They think i might have endo too due to my symptoms) than the surgery itself. Not that i am looking forward to it but know it has to be done or there is no chance of having a baby!!!


Hi hun, I am doing much better today. I hve finished out my antibiotics and I am not very soar anymore. I did have fluid coming from my belly button for about 3 days after the surgery and I had to keep a bandage on it and keep it covered and clean during that time. I also had a big bruise below my belly button but it is starting to lighten up a little bit more. My belly button was soar for a while also, but they should give you RX pain meds for that, I only needed the RX pain meds for a few days, and than I was on extra strength tyelnol for a few days after that. I dont need any pain meds now though. I am having weird spotting for about 4 days now though, rusty brown blood, light brown blood and then red blood, but no full flow AF yet, so I am not sure what is going on and whether or not AF has arrived or what i going on!!:wacko:


Good luck with your surgery tomorrow!!!:hugs::hugs: I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best possible outcome!!! I hope you have a quick and speedy recovery!!! Big hugs to you hun, you will be okay!!:hugs::hugs:lPease come back and update to let us know how it goes!!! It isn't that bad, they will out you to sleep and before you know it you wake up and it is all done!! IT will be worth it once you get your BFP!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

What was your AF cycle ike afte your laparascopy/hysterscopy surgery??? I have been having spotting, for about 4 days now,light brown blood, rusty brown blood, and red spotting, but no full flow AF yet?? Can anyone share with me what their AF cycle was like after?? Thanks!!!:flower:


----------



## Hope41more

I think it spotting/ bleeding you are having is due to the surgery. Your insides will be cleaning themselves out and healing themselves to make way for your baby!! :) Do you know when your period is due??? I know its not the same but when i had my HSG i had bleeding then spotting for a good few days. My first period was 3days early and very painful, 2nd on time and 3rd one late. I'm normally like clock work but if you add all my days up came to same value. All my periods since HSG have been painful and heavier, had to go to A&E with 2nd one and they have given me tablets to take on days 1-5 of my period. HSG was very painful prob due to my blocked tubes. 
Are the cuts they made during your surgery very small and how many did they do? Had lap before 14yrs ago only tiny cut in in belly button but the air left inside was torture!! Hope it's not as bad this time. I cannot believe my 13wk wait will be up in a few hrs. I am so scared of the outcome and the emotions that will follow. I hate TTC it's like a rollercoaster in every way. At the moment am at the awful sickness stage and want to get off!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hope41more said:


> I think it spotting/ bleeding you are having is due to the surgery. Your insides will be cleaning themselves out and healing themselves to make way for your baby!! :) Do you know when your period is due??? I know its not the same but when i had my HSG i had bleeding then spotting for a good few days. My first period was 3days early and very painful, 2nd on time and 3rd one late. I'm normally like clock work but if you add all my days up came to same value. All my periods since HSG have been painful and heavier, had to go to A&E with 2nd one and they have given me tablets to take on days 1-5 of my period. HSG was very painful prob due to my blocked tubes.
> Are the cuts they made during your surgery very small and how many did they do? Had lap before 14yrs ago only tiny cut in in belly button but the air left inside was torture!! Hope it's not as bad this time. I cannot believe my 13wk wait will be up in a few hrs. I am so scared of the outcome and the emotions that will follow. I hate TTC it's like a rollercoaster in every way. At the moment am at the awful sickness stage and want to get off!!!


Big hugs to you hun!!!:hugs: Your surgery wll be just fine and you are going to be alright!!!:hugs:

My AF is pretty much due now, I am on CD 28 based on my normal my cycles and my cycles range from 24 to 33 days. I average out at 28 days though. 

That is true that my body is still healing up from the surgery and it may take some time to get back to normal I imagine!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

AF fnally arrived full flow lastnight!!! However, I am so glad that my 4 days of spotting finally lead to full flow AF because I was tired of being in limbo land for so long!! The surgery was most ikely why I was spotting, because I don't normally spot like that. I am happy that AF finally arived though because it will be my first cycle since the surgery so I am hopeful that I can get my BFP this cycle and that the surgery is just what I needed!!! :thumbup: I am excitd about my September cycle and ready to move onto TTC again!! 

I have 50 mg of clomid that I am probably going to take for this cycle so please wish me luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hope41more

Hi had my surgery yest. my surgeon has confidence she would unblock them as the blockage on hsg was at proximal end. 
Unfortunatly she did not even attempt to unblock them.... she found my tubes to be twisted and i have grade 3 tubal block with severe adhesions and the nurse mentioned that something was suck to my plevic wall which prob explains the pain i have. A consultant had gone home when i came too but is ringing me monday to explain more.
Totally devastated :( so much so my heart rate plumetted on the ward, anesthetist had to come and give me something through my iv and put it down to how upset i was and how anxious i have been. Not in good way today the gas is killing me, mostly in my upper chest and right shoulder. 
Good luck with your trying this month and hope you get your BFP. x


----------



## wannabeprego

Hope41more said:


> Hi had my surgery yest. my surgeon has confidence she would unblock them as the blockage on hsg was at proximal end.
> Unfortunatly she did not even attempt to unblock them.... she found my tubes to be twisted and i have grade 3 tubal block with severe adhesions and the nurse mentioned that something was suck to my plevic wall which prob explains the pain i have. A consultant had gone home when i came too but is ringing me monday to explain more.
> Totally devastated :( so much so my heart rate plumetted on the ward, anesthetist had to come and give me something through my iv and put it down to how upset i was and how anxious i have been. Not in good way today the gas is killing me, mostly in my upper chest and right shoulder.
> Good luck with your trying this month and hope you get your BFP. x

Awww, oh no hun, I am so sorry the surgery didn't result in good news!!!Big hugs to you hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/bearhugs.gif

I hope you have a quick and pain free recovery!!:hugs::hugs: Please make sure you take your pain medications and take it easy over the next couple of days!! 

Are you in the USA or overseas? Is IVF going to be an option for you hun? You dont need your tubes to be able to do IVF. Once again I am so sorry about the bad news from the surgery, my heart goes out to you!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kcarey77

Hope41more said:


> Hi had my surgery yest. my surgeon has confidence she would unblock them as the blockage on hsg was at proximal end.
> Unfortunatly she did not even attempt to unblock them.... she found my tubes to be twisted and i have grade 3 tubal block with severe adhesions and the nurse mentioned that something was suck to my plevic wall which prob explains the pain i have. A consultant had gone home when i came too but is ringing me monday to explain more.
> Totally devastated :( so much so my heart rate plumetted on the ward, anesthetist had to come and give me something through my iv and put it down to how upset i was and how anxious i have been. Not in good way today the gas is killing me, mostly in my upper chest and right shoulder.
> Good luck with your trying this month and hope you get your BFP. x

Sorry to hear your tubes were not unblocked. Endo will make your organd stick to one another and having a baby is virtually impossible unless it is taken care of. Did your Dr. do that? Lysis of adhesions is necessary during a lap if you're TTC. 
Your experince sounds a lot like mine. I was so upset I kept asking them to explain it to me again in detail, I just couldnt comprehend my tubes were blocked. Mine are at the distal end which is not as easy to unblock. I never got a reason why my tubes were blocked either. I am stuck in limbo waiting to get the courage to get another horrible hSG to see if they are still blocked. I had them temporarily opened during my lap but since the surgeon was just my OBGYN and not an RE, He was limited with what he could do (expertise). Boy, if I could turn back time I would.
I hope you get good news on Monday.


----------



## Hope41more

Thanks girls, i live in the UK and my surgery was done on the NHS. My surgeon did say she had worked in the private sector and also told me whatever she found in there she would try and sort ie endo to be removed if she found any etc. But from what nurse said i think she has done nothing so going through this pain after surgery for nothing!! I am 35 and already have 3teenage daughters to my ex husband they are 15,16 & 17. I had a awful marriage he even wanted me to abort my youngest when we found out we were having another girl- even booked a 20wk abortion but i refused to do it. He has not seen the girls in 13yrs. Thus i have never had the fairy tale of bringing up a baby with the man i love and all those lovely memories and milestones. I have a partner of 11yrs who i'm desperate to have a baby with but as he has a teenage daughter himself and has not been as keen even though i know he'd make an amazing dad. I know he's scared of being hurt again as he has gone through a lot to get access etc I told him it was over last night as i have no one to share this shearing heartache with. I feel so alone :( Only close family know and that was only due to my partner telling them as i was inconsolable after my HSG. I have told none of my friends infact cut myself off from them since my HSG as i needed time to come to terms with everything. Plus they have small children that have been conceived and born while i have been trying (they never knew i was) I am usually an open book but girls can be nasty and say insensitive things or you can misinterprut things yourself and i want to be in control of my infertility. I want people to be natural round me without saying hurtful things or even worse asking if i am ok or everyones eyes on me. Sorry for going on i have never really vented before. No one understands how i feel. Yes i am truely grateful for having my girls and nature is so cruel i feel pregnant twice while using contraception so there is only 2yrs and 3mths between my girls and i could not drive at the time. bringing up a newborn a 12mth old and a 2yr old on your own with no support or husband was hard and lonely. I could not take them swimming (not enough hands) or ride a bike with a baby seat etc I always said i would love another when the girls got older so i could do all the things i couldn't do. All i ever wanted was to get married and bring up childern with the one i loved. I will never have that fairy tale now and i am gutted.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hope41more, I am so sorry that you have been through so much lately hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

I don't blame you for being angry with your DR that did the surgery because they didn't remove your endo, scar tissue when she was in there since it may be beneficial to you down the road!!! I am sorry your DR didn't do a very good job!!! :hugs::hugs: 

Since you are in the UK, can you look into going private and save up to do IVF one day outside of the NHS. I know that the NHS has certain rules and I am assuming that you aren't eligile for them to fund your IVF??? I am glad to hear that you have a loving man in your life now hun. I wish you all the best in the future!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kcarey77

I would be livid if I had to endure that pain of a lap and not have anything to show for it! Your DR better have a good explanation as to why nothing was done. What a waste of time and money! 
I assume you don't qualify for IVF funding because you already have 3 children, right?
Did I read correctly that last night you told your BF of several years it was over? I can relate to a lot of what you're going through. Although, I do not have kids, I do know what it is like to be alone and frustrated with why you can't conceive. Most of us on here can relate to a certain degree. I too am 35 and am not getting any younger. I live in the US so infertility is not covered, it's very expensive and I dont have the $15K to have a baby so I must go without for now. It's stressful and has put a huge strain on my marriage. We are on the verge of a divorce. Sometimes I wonder if we are just not meant to be together and maybe that is why God is not giving me/us children right now.
It does not help that both my tubes are severely occluded...
I knew since I was about 20 that I couldnt have kids. Never on birthcontrol and in long term relationships that never resulted in a pregnancy while all my friends were either having kids or having abortions. Which I do not condone unless you are a child that was raped. Anyway, I wanted to let you know that you are not alone. Most of us feel the same way you do which is why we are on this website, it's to support one another during this difficult time.
I hope all you ladies get your BFP soon!


----------



## Hope41more

Hi girls, Thanks for the acceptance. I was scared to tell my story as i find on a lot of the threads girls can say insensitive things or are not very accepting of girls with secondary infertility. Odd really when they complain about others being insensitive to them. We all have our own journey and like you mention it is hard no matter what our individual circumstances.
Well i have loads of news none good unfortunatly. To start my consultant rand on monday, she found my tubes to be pulled up and away from my ovaries and stuck to my pelvic wall. There was a lot of scar tissue and she was shocked to find they were blocked proximally and distally :( There was no endo. Only good news is she said my uterus and ovaries were perfect. 
I was not happy to find she did no work in there. She knows i am in a lot of pain and said she would remove anything she found. I did not think that was a prerequisite only if she could unblocking my tubes!! She has took photos and is willing to see me and to talk to me more. She has said IVF is my only option and as i have 3children to my ex i am not allowed IVF on the NHS. So my only hope is trying to get one round of egg share in before i turn 36 (in 5mths). 
Well here is the BIG BOMBSHELL!!!! I told my partner of 11yrs that my consultant said i am a perfect candidate for IVF as my ovaries and uterus are perfect. That i was going to ring a few clinics about egg share. His response I DON'T WANT A BABY!!!!! I was like what????? I had surgery on fri to try and unblock my tubes, we have been using no contraception for over 2yrs, you have been to see fertility specialist with me, you have even given a semen analysis!!!!!!! I have always known he was not overly keen and has been swapping and changing his mind but WHAT!!!! You wait till i have surgery to tell me this??? 
We have completly broke up he has said he loves me and wants to be with me but does not want a baby with me!!!!! I am completly heart broken. 
I am now thinking did he have a SA to make sure it was not him so he knew he could have children with someone else??? Has he hung around to be nosey so that he knows i am completly infertile unless i have IVF??? I want him to drop down dead right now. To make matters worse he promised he would not tell anyone about my struggle (like i mentioned before i myself have told no one, he knows he strong i feel about this) yet to top it off he had not cut his phone off yest and i over heard him having a conversation with someone. Which included them saying all i wanted was his SPERM!!! It went on for 30mins and lots of heartbreaking things were said inc them telling him to cut my kids out of his life!!! I feel so betrayed on so many levels :( 
My childern have called this man Dad for over 11yrs, they have not seen there biological father for nearly 13yrs. My life is such a mess, im not sleeping having anxiety/panic attacks and to make everthing worse i cannot keep myself busy as i am in so much pain after the surgery. 
I am so devastated- im a lonely, old infertile woman :(


----------



## Hope41more

Sorry for being selfish and just posting about me- Too upset. 

Kcarey77 - Do not think that you are not meant to be with your husband because you have not conceived. As you said you had this struggle before you met him so i promise this is not the case. Your tubes are blocked and as i see it you cannot meet each other through the tunnel so you need to take the bridge. 
I hope you don't mind me saying but i did a lot of research on tubal surgery and found even if they could unblock them it did not uncessarily mean they would work. They could be too damaged inside before the surgery or because of the surgery. 
Are you saving up for IVf? Have you thought about freezing your eggs or does that cost a lot too? (Have not looked into that myself)
I hope you and your partner get through this and get your dream baby. xxx

Wannabepreggo- How you feeling? I hope you get your BFP this month. xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hope, I am so sorry that things aren't going very well with you and your OH. Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

Did you try to ask him why he has changed his mind about having a baby and why he has had a sudden change of heart?? I really hope that the two of you can work through your differences and that things can get better for you both. :hugs:

You aren't old hun, I am turning 33 this year myself. With the medical technology they have now you can have a baby with medical assistance well into your mid 40's and older. That is terrible though about the time frames you are allowed with the egg sharing and the age cut off limit because I know that affects you time frames for participating in the egg share program. :hugs::hugs: 

It is okay to vent hun, we are here and willing to listen!!! :hugs::hugs: 

AFM, I am doing alright I am healing up well, and DH & me are TTC this cycle natural without fertility meds, because my cycle was weird after the surgery, and I wanted to give my body a chance to heal. We are going to try a few cycles of clomid and timed sex and then move onto IUI. I am keeping IVF and ICSI as an option because my DH has a low sperm count, but we are working towards being able to afford it and need to save up more $$ before we can move forward with it, but I am hoping and praying that I can get pregnant before it comes down to us doing IVF because of the high costs.


----------



## kcarey77

Hope41more said:


> Sorry for being selfish and just posting about me- Too upset.
> 
> Kcarey77 - Do not think that you are not meant to be with your husband because you have not conceived. As you said you had this struggle before you met him so i promise this is not the case. Your tubes are blocked and as i see it you cannot meet each other through the tunnel so you need to take the bridge.
> I hope you don't mind me saying but i did a lot of research on tubal surgery and found even if they could unblock them it did not uncessarily mean they would work. They could be too damaged inside before the surgery or because of the surgery.
> Are you saving up for IVf? Have you thought about freezing your eggs or does that cost a lot too? (Have not looked into that myself)
> I hope you and your partner get through this and get your dream baby. xxx
> 
> Wannabepreggo- How you feeling? I hope you get your BFP this month. xxx

I sincerely appreciate your advise. DH and I had a very long and over due talk last night and although he said he understands what Im going through, he doesnt. He can leave me and go to another woman who can give him children.. He CHOOSES not to. I didnt CHOOSE to be infertile. We have agreed to go to counseling and work out our marriage. I sure hope it works because if it doesnt, I can't have a baby on my own..lol.

I'm so sorry to hear about you BF not wanting to have kids and the betrayal you had to endure. What a son-of-a-witch! He could have told you this BEFORE you had to go through that awful surgery. I hope you can find peace in your heart and happiness in your life. Hang in there, hun. It will get better in time.
You are absolutely correct about the Fimbrioplasty. The fimbriae are so sensitive that if destroyed, I could be left with blocked tubes and no baby ever. Scar tissue is a big factor as well. Most Surgeons are being trained to go straight to IVF instead of learning the proper surgeries to correct tubal factor infertility and it's very sad. I am not saving for IVF because there is no guarantee it will work and then I'm out $14,000. IVF Guarantees are based on age (38 or younger) and is $28,000. I cant come up with that money.
We will just have to pray for a miracle until we find a specialist in tubal repair and hope for the best. If it's not meant to be, then it's just not meant to be. There is a reason I can't have kids and I pray to God that I find out why one day. I can always adopt in the state of Florida it's very inexpensive if you want foster kids, they would be older (no babies) and may come with siblings or behavior disorders, but I could always be a "mother"...We can all be a "mother" to kids in need if we want to.
I


----------



## Hope41more

Kcarey- 
I am so glad you have had a talk with your OH and are going for counseling. My consultant told me she is trained to fix severe tubal block but is not allowed to do it no more due to tighter regulations. She siad if it did work (slim due to damage in the tubes) then there is a 99% chance of eptopic pregnancy. So does your health insurance cover tubal surgery but not fertility treatment ie IVF? 
I completly understand if you cannot afford IVF, i am in the same position (well was before partner left!) but please be aware that women with tubal factor infertility alone have very high success rates with IVF. We are the best candidates for IVF!! 
Let me get this right you have to pay to foster kids??? In the uk it is free to adopt but very long process but you actually get paid to foster kids even babies. I don't think i could do it as it would kill me to hand them back. 
I totally understand how you feel we do not choose to be infertile and we get very insecure that our partners will leave us for someone who is. If the tables were turned i bet you would not leave your partner for someone who was fertile??? Problem is no matter what the rational it does not stop our insecurities and our fears. It then puts a huge strain on our relationships.
I think you will make an amazing mother. I don't want to offend anyone but in my opinion we cannot rely on God or fate to give us a child. In our case we have a biological reason for not conceiving. It is not a sign you should not be with your husband just sheer misfortune. xxx


----------



## Hope41more

wannabe prego- 

Good luck with trying naturally this cycle. I sure hope it works for you and you get a BFP. You deserve it hun!!
My OH or ex OH as it stands does not want the responsibility of another child, does not want the sleepless nights, says he was just going alone for me as he knew i wanted it so much!!! As i mentioned before I was so heartbroken and in such a state after operation my heart rate just kept plummeting.... the more i asked for answers the worse it got and the more they got scared to tell me (consultant had gone home). If he cared about me let alone loved me how could he put me through this??? I'm convined he wants a younger fertile woman. 
I'm in such a state im not functioning properly...constant panic attacks and cannot sleep :(


----------



## AO1981

Hi ladies, I am new here. I would like to join on this thread if you don't mind. I do have the same situation like you guys. I will be 32 yrs old next week and my husband is 42. 
I was diagnosed with bilateral tubal blockage with hydrosalpinges on July 2013 during my HSG. It was devastating. I cried for days, been depressed for 4 months now. I also had polypectomy done on the same month. My ObGyn only found one tiny polyp. The cause of my blockage on both tubes was amoeba. I got amoeba from water (I think) when I was out of the country 5 yrs ago. I was admitted in the hospital for 5 days. Was given 3 types of strong antibiotics 2 intravenously and one oral. It was so severe. It affected my tubes. I don't have lap done yet but I know I have so many scarring inside because of the amoeba. Based on my HSG my RE told me that the only way is IVF. We can't afford IVF. My insurance covers $15,000 and then the rest is out of pocket. I'm not sure if IVF here in California is more expensive than other state. I called my RE and asked her if she can fix my tubes before jumping to IVF. She scheduled me for a follow up consult. She said that she will bring up my case to other RE and see what they can do. I hope she can do fimbrioplasty. Based on what I researched most young RE now have no experience in performing fimbrioplasty because of the IVF. I hope there's another RE that is under my insurance that can fix my tubes. 
Does anyone here who have hydrosalpinx....has pelvic pain? They said most women do not have symptoms but I have been suffering pelvic pain since early this year. I thought it will go away but it's getting worse. 
I really wanted to have lap done and really see what's going on inside. My period is getting less and less. Since Jan 2013 I have 5-6 days spotting before my period. My period only last for 1.5 days and then 5-6 days spotting again. Before, my period is 3-5 days. I don't know what's the cause of this. They didn't see any fibroid or endometriosis during my ultrasound, HSG or even during polypectomy. This is just making me stress every cycle. 
I don't want my RE to remove my tubes. If they can't fix it, our 2nd option is adoption. For now, I am just waiting for my appointment on Nov. 21st. 
Good luck to all of us:)


----------



## kezza2012

Hi ladies, may I join? 
so a little about me, me and OH have been TTC for 2 years now with no so much as even a sniff of a BFP. All my blood tests came back ok and showed I was ovulating, and I had a scan on my ovaries which ruled out PCOS, OH's SA came back great to. so the next step for me was to have lap and dye, well I had that done last Tuesday (29/10) and the results were that I had a partially blocked tube and adhesions on my ovaries. my surgeon managed to unblock my tube :happydance: and removed the adhesions. my consultant's assistant came to see my afterwards and said that he had done a really good job on me, and that he is positive that I will now fall pregnant, BUT have a higher risk of an ectopic. She also told me that IF I do fall pregnant instead of waiting 12 weeks for a scan, they want to me have one at 5/6 weeks to check everything Is where it should be. 

I have every faith in my consultant after googling him! lol

I am so relieved that we seem to have got to the bottom of things, but worried about the ectopic risk.

I am also trying not to get my hopes up to much, which aint working lol I didn't sleep a wink last night as I was thinking about babies! lol 

How did everyone find the recovery from the lap and dye?, I havnt been to bad apart from the shoulder pain which has gone now thank god! and bleeding, and one stitch in particular is driving me nuts itching! lol


----------

